# BG COUNT



## pat7762 (Aug 30, 2021)

hi everyone,
i have type 2 diabetes,i'm 75 yrs old,i started doing nintendo ringfit about 3mths ago,i find that my blood count goes up after exersice,is this normal,i take 40mg gliclazide 20mins before breakfast and dinner.i do the ringfit for 30 to 40 min.


----------



## Inka (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi @pat7762  Yes, some people find certain types of exercise put their blood sugar up. So, yes, it is normal. How high does your blood sugar go?


----------



## pat7762 (Aug 31, 2021)

7.7 to 10.3,but that could be i have my vegan wondershake for my breakfast,but it only has 1.3 carbs,but even if i don't have breakfast before exercing it still goes up.


----------



## Inka (Aug 31, 2021)

Ok, so not too horribly high. It might just be something you have to put up with. You could see if moving the time you exercise helps at all maybe.


----------



## helli (Aug 31, 2021)

@pat7762 one thing you will no doubt hear about diabetes is that we are all different and reactions are all different. That is why we become the experts in our diabetes rather than our docs.

With regard to exercise, there are a couple of diabetes related things that happen to our bodies
- our liver releases glucose to give us the energy for the exercise
- our body becomes more efficient at using insulin

The former tends to happen first so if we are doing short, intermittent exercise such as weight lifting or HIIT or climbing (one of my exercises of choie when there is no pandemic) and ,maybe, ringfit the excess glucose release raises our levels but because we then take a short break, the insulin efficiency does not kick in to bring it down.

Longer exercise such as walking or running (not sprinting) and cycling allows the insulin efficiency to kick in and those of us managing our diabetes with insulin, potentially, a hypo.

To confuse things further, there is the effect of stress on our levels - stress will raise our levels so if we are finding our exercise uncomfortable or particularly difficult, we may see a rise.
The example I usually give is cycling - I can go for a long ride along the flat on a nice day and my levels plummet. If I cycle up a steep hill against the wind on a rainy day for the same length of time, my levels will rise.
What this means for you is that if your ringfit is difficult, it maybe causing your body stress and your levels may benefit from you reining it back a little bit.

All exercise can be good for us. Even though you see your levels rise when you do your ringfit, you are depleting your liver glucose supplies so over a longer period of up to 48 hours, your levels may be lower than usual.


----------



## pat7762 (Aug 31, 2021)

thanks helli


----------



## pat7762 (Aug 31, 2021)

hi inka,tried that, just the same,maybe it is something i will have to put up with,it takes about 1-2 hours to drop back to normal


----------



## EllieS (Sep 11, 2021)

pat7762 said:


> 7.7 to 10.3,but that could be i have my vegan wondershake for my breakfast,but it only has 1.3 carbs,but even if i don't have breakfast before exercing it still goes up.


Hi Pat, can we have the recipe to your vegan wondershake? Would be great to have some vegan low carb breakfast ideas!


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 11, 2021)

I think it’s a protein powder. They stock it on Amazon and the flavours look good, so do the carbs and sugar. It’s quite pricey but I might have to give it a whirl x


----------



## EmmaL76 (Sep 11, 2021)

An online place called the protein works have £20 off! Making it about half price.


----------



## EllieS (Sep 11, 2021)

EmmaL76 said:


> I think it’s a protein powder. They stock it on Amazon and the flavours look good, so do the carbs and sugar. It’s quite pricey but I might have to give it a whirl x


Great - Thanks Emma!


----------

